# Corn Starch in Ears?



## CAROLINA MOM

I have never heard of this before, but if your Vet suggested/recommended it, I would think it would be safe to do and effective.


----------



## sdhgolden

That's interesting I've never heard that!


----------



## hotel4dogs

never heard of it either. I use a swimmer's ear astringent on my boy any time he's been in the water, he's never had an ear infection. It also smells pretty good. 
Amazon.com : Vedco Swimmer's Ear Astringent For Dogs 4 oz : Pet Ear Care Supplies : Pet Supplies
or
http://www.calvetsupply.com/product...-Medications?gclid=CMrd66aq6cECFaM7MgodKWoAWw


----------



## GoldenCamper

I honestly never heard of that one before! 

If your vet puts corn starch in her dogs ears once a week as "maintenance" good for her. No sarcasm intended, just seems a bit odd.

Hope your pups ear problem get better soon.


----------



## cgriffin

I have never heard of it either. Truthfully, I personally would not resort to corn starch in the ears. 

If you are having a problem with yeasty ears, my breeder recommended great ear cleaner and ear drops. That stuff is incredible. My Ben got yucky ears this past summer from all the swimming. Treatment with the ear drops for 7 days and regular cleaning since with the cleaner and his ears are great.
The ear cleaner is Zymox and the drops Zymox ear drops without cortisone. I ordered mine from chewy.com.


----------



## Alaska7133

I'd think corn starch would plug up their ears over time. Plus it's a food that would potentially rot if it got damp. I don't know if I would do that. I think clean and dry is best. Why add something that would make their ears gum up when they get wet? What kind of dog does your ver have?


----------



## HoneyQ

Alaska - my vet has a Golden Retriever.


----------



## bonacker

Cornstarch has replaced talc in a lot of powders (including baby powder).


----------

